# Possible to use older version of Kindle for PC?



## peter7076 (May 11, 2013)

I tried recently to open my Kindle for PC program and i get message that says 'this version of the kindle application has expired', so i can't start it. I downloaded the new version but i don't like it, the title of the books doesn't appear under the book covers any more. 

Is there way to use older version of Kindle for PC?


----------

